# height of lights off tank



## Koenig44 (Aug 19, 2016)

I'm setting up a 20g long tank. 

Does it matter how far up the lights are? 

My tank will be on countertop in the basement with cupboards above it. So, I'll have the ability to hang the lights from above, if it matters.

Are there any LEDs that have the hanging capabilities? Or do most just rest the lights on top of the tank?

I'm going to be doing most easy plants, but will want some moderate to difficult, as I progress....

Thoughts?


----------



## 0stress (Jan 20, 2018)

Yes, very much so. This is one of the most important aspects of a tank. You *can* have too much light, just as you can have too little.

What fixture do you have? This can help us find the PAR values for the light. Also, how tall is the tank, and what is the height of the substrate you are using in it?


----------



## Vinster8108 (Sep 1, 2016)

It's really all up to you and how you want it to look. Even the "sit on tank" LED bars can be made to hang. The ideal option is to make the light raisable/lowerable, this allows you to adjust how much light your tank gets and the spread of the light as well. (provides another option besides a dimmable light)


----------



## Koenig44 (Aug 19, 2016)

0stress said:


> Yes, very much so. This is one of the most important aspects of a tank. You *can* have too much light, just as you can have too little.
> 
> What fixture do you have? This can help us find the PAR values for the light. Also, how tall is the tank, and what is the height of the substrate you are using in it?



lights: Finnex Fuge Ray Planted +

tank: 30L x 12W x 12H

substrate: Eco Complete 1.5"


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Ideal placement for that light is about 3-4" off the water line or top of tank..
Hanging it higher will cut down on % light getting into the tank at the expense of % light all around the outside of the tank..

Ballpark figure..

A single row of LEd's w/ 90 degree lenses can be raised 6" above the tank and have most of the light in the tank, not around the tank..


----------

